# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thaikanibalen?

## TeigerWutz

War gerade vorhin im TV.......

Da haben's gemeint, man sollte bei google _"Thai people eat a black man"_ eingeben und selbst nachforschen. Im TV waren alle bilder verpixelt!

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=Tha ... +black+man





Jetzt gibt es nat. viele locals, die meinen es sei ein fake. 
Doch wenn man sich die bilder anschaut....was soll den da daran gefälscht sein!?
Ja gut, gegessen werden,s den _black man_ nicht gerade haben, aber genügt schon die action alleine. 
Hier z.B recht pietäts- u. respektlos > I love you

TW

----------


## Enrico

Also soweit ich weis, sind das Leichen aus Massen Gräbern, ähnlich wie die Grüne Wiese hier in Deutschland. Diese werden regelmäßig wieder geräumt um platz zu schaffen für neue Tote. Die Leichen werden dann zerkleinert um besser Verbrand zu werden. Hat also nix mit essen zu tun   ::  

Aber auch in Thailand kursierte mal eine Weile das Gerücht, die Leute würden die Leichen essen.

----------

> Also soweit ich weis, sind das Leichen aus Massen Gräbern, ähnlich wie die Grüne Wiese hier in Deutschland. Diese werden regelmäßig wieder geräumt um platz zu schaffen für neue Tote. Die Leichen werden dann zerkleinert um besser Verbrand zu werden. Hat also nix mit essen zu tun   
> 
> Aber auch in Thailand kursierte mal eine Weile das Gerücht, die Leute würden die Leichen essen.


Und wieso sind die Leichen nicht verwest?

----------


## Enrico

Ich kenn die Zeitspanne nicht, sorry

----------

> Ich kenn die Zeitspanne nicht, sorry



Seltsam...du kennst doch die Isaanküche.....ach ne, da verweigerst dich ja.
Habsch vergessen.

 ::  

Also der Oberschenkel auf dem Foto sieht relativ frisch aus. 
So manches Beef auf'm Talad hat 'nen schlechteren Taint.

Die Fotos scheint irgendwo in Nakhon Si Thammarat entstanden zu sein.

Ich frage mich nur, was sollte es bringen sowas zu faken? 
Zudem, welcher Thai würde für sowas Kohle ausgeben? 
So 'nen Korpus zu modellieren ist nicht einfach und billig.

Ich tendiere dazu: die Bilder sind echt.

----------

Wie auch immer. Diese Dame hat Humor.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Respekt und Pietät wäre Toten gegenüber schon angebracht.

----------


## odd

> Die Fotos scheint irgendwo in *Nakhon Si Thammarat*  entstanden zu sein.
> ...


Weiss @Monta mehr?

----------

Die Fotos sind keine Fakes.
Jemand, der mit einem Pappteller mit Essen auf einem der Fotos rumläuft, muss nicht bedeuten, dass er da gerade Teile eines Menschen verspeist. 
Das Einstellen eines solchen Fotos in die Reihe der anderen, wo ein Mensch zerstückelt wird, kann mit der Intention versehen sein, den Betrachter glauben zu machen, hier wird Menschenfleisch verzehrt. Das wäre eine Manipulation krankhafter Ausprägung.

Diese Fotos gehen zur Zeit um die Welt.
Wirklich nachvollziehbare Erklärungen habe ich in Kommentaren dazu noch nicht lesen können.
*Hier ist jetzt Thailand und die Thailändische Regierung im Zugzwang der Weltöffentlichkeit eine Erklärung abzugeben. Und das unverzüglich.*

----------

> Weiss @Monta mehr?


Mir selbst ist da nichts bekannt. Werde jetzt mit Nakhon telefonieren.

----------

So, gerade mit meiner Ex in Nakhon Si Thammarat telefoniert.
Ihr ist nicht bekannt, dass es solche Riten gibt, die im normalen Bereich liegen würden.
Sie wird jetzt versuchen selbst zu recherchieren und ich erfahre vielleicht morgen mehr.

----------

Also es gibt irgend so nen Brauch einer speziellen Glaubensrichtung in Asien, wo der Leichnam nach 'nem Jahr oder so ausgebuddelt wird und dann weiter verwertet. Lang Bai Cha (oder so ähnlich) soll das heißen. Der Leichnam wird dann verbrannt und danach ist die Witwe wieder frei für eine neue Beziehung.

Ob die Fotos mit diesem Lang Bai Cha in Verbindung gebracht werden können habe ich Zweifel, weil dort die Leiche anscheinend nicht filetiert wird.

auf Thai:
??????????????

http://www.nikonianthailand.com/foru...bboard&No=3989

----------


## odd

Kanibalismus ist mit Sicherheit vollkommener Quatsch, da Aktionen vom thail. Rettungsdienst durchgeführt wird.

Vielmehr denke ich an ein Massengrab, wodurch Spekulationen ansteht, wer darin verschüttet wurde.

Was mir seit geraumer Zeit aufällt; der Respekt zu Toten und Geistern scheint nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein.

----------

> Respekt und Pietät wäre Toten gegenüber schon angebracht.


Schwierig zu urteilen.


Die sogenannte zivilisierte Welt hat es ja geschafft den Tod so zu tabuisieren, dass er im täglichen Leben eigentlich nur noch am Rande wahrgenommen wird. Bin schon der Meinung, dass das Verhältnis zum Tod bei Asiaten ganz anders ist. Die blauen Zelte stehen doch überall. Ob das spielen mit der Hand eines Leichnams nun pietätlos ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht im Sinne der Angehörigen war, dass diese Fotos um die Welt gehen.

Wie auch immer, sollen die das entscheiden die es betrifft.

----------

Interessant auch dieser Link dazu

http://dek-d.com/board/view.php?id=1410324

Da schreibt jemand, dass es durchaus vorkommen kann, dass der Boden die Leiche nahezu konserviert.
Das kennen wir ja auch hier in Europa von den sogenannten Moorleichen.

----------

